# Satin Impervo Going Away?



## monarchski

Benjamin Moore just discontinued their Super Spec S/G alkyd enamel and I'm hearing rumors that Impervo will be next, from a couple of pretty good sources. Has anyone else heard this? Supposedly, they want out of the interior alkyd enamel business and want to push everything to waterbornes. That might work in some states but Texas still has a pretty strong demand for alkyds. To me, this just pushes the business down the street to buy Pro Classic alkyd.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I'm never one of the first to hear of such things, but hopefully @cocomonkeynuts will chime in. If the rumor is true, RIP to the last of the living legends. Best brushable oil I've ever used without paying $150/gal, (FPOE).


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm never one of the first to hear of such things, but hopefully @cocomonkeynuts will chime in. If the rumor is true, RIP to the last of the living legends. Best brushable oil I've ever used without paying $150/gal, (FPOE).


FPE might cost 2x as much but it goes 2-4x as far as impervo which is near $90/gal


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

monarchski said:


> Benjamin Moore just discontinued their Super Spec S/G alkyd enamel and I'm hearing rumors that Impervo will be next, from a couple of pretty good sources. Has anyone else heard this? Supposedly, they want out of the interior alkyd enamel business and want to push everything to waterbornes. That might work in some states but Texas still has a pretty strong demand for alkyds. To me, this just pushes the business down the street to buy Pro Classic alkyd.


C271 is gone. rust scat semigloss, p24 semigloss or yeah fine paints of europe. Dalys makes a great oil enamel too, great performance since they use oil ground pigments.

I havn't heard any talk about discontinuing impervo yet, but I did just hear the cost of linseed oil has doubled in the last few months so we'll see what happens


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

cocomonkeynuts said:


> FPE might cost 2x as much but it goes 2-4x as far as impervo which is near $90/gal


Absolutely agree. As much as I loved the look of brushed Impervo, FPOE is in a league all its own IMO.


----------



## celicaxx

Rustoleum white satin thinned down a little isn't too bad.


----------



## DeanV

I used to apply a lot of satin impervo, but it has been ages. I rarely see oil on trim anymore and the gallons of Impervo at the paint store just sit now, and that is at a BUSY paint store.


----------



## monarchski

DeanV said:


> I used to apply a lot of satin impervo, but it has been ages. I rarely see oil on trim anymore and the gallons of Impervo at the paint store just sit now, and that is at a BUSY paint store.


What part of the country are you in? I know some states have moved to a majority of waterborne products but here in Texas, there's still a big demand for Alkyds.


----------



## DeanV

I am in Michigan. We can still use alkyds here, are not limiting to CA or Chicago rules for stuff, thankfully.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

monarchski said:


> What part of the country are you in? I know some states have moved to a majority of waterborne products but here in Texas, there's still a big demand for Alkyds.


Waiting for california to ban scented soaps and perfume next


----------



## Respec

I just bought the last couple gallons of Satin Impervo waterborne in my store. We painted a room for this customer about 5-6 years ago with it and she wants us to do the rest of that part of the house with the same color and product. I was able to get just enough to do the project, but they let me know I won't be able to get more. And the oil will only be available in quarts.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Respec said:


> I just bought the last couple gallons of Satin Impervo waterborne in my store. We painted a room for this customer about 5-6 years ago with it and she wants us to do the rest of that part of the house with the same color and product. I was able to get just enough to do the project, but they let me know I won't be able to get more. And the oil will only be available in quarts.


Quarts is due to voc restricitons in your state. Gallons are still manufactured


----------



## Respec

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Quarts is due to voc restricitons in your state. Gallons are still manufactured


Yeah, my store manager mentioned VOC restrictions. He hadn't mentioned it was RI specific. I can't get Command here either.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Respec said:


> Yeah, my store manager mentioned VOC restrictions. He hadn't mentioned it was RI specific. I can't get Command here either.


Come visit me, I have it all


----------



## Respec

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Come visit me, I have it all


Where are you located? I can get Command in MA, I just haven't crossed the border to test it. Do they still manufacture the waterborne satin impervo? I think I had seen you don't carry it on a previous thread.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Respec said:


> Where are you located? I can get Command in MA, I just haven't crossed the border to test it. Do they still manufacture the waterborne satin impervo? I think I had seen you don't carry it on a previous thread.


MT. Waterborne impervo is discontinued as of this year.


----------



## Tristan Froheit

I need Satin Impervo. Does anyone want to ship it to me in Colorado? [email protected]


----------



## monarchski

Tristan Froheit said:


> I need Satin Impervo. Does anyone want to ship it to me in Colorado? [email protected]


I sent your Email address to my BM Rep. Said he'd reach out to you.


----------

